# Lightroom for iOS Now Available to All Users, No Longer Requires Creative Cloud



## CapturingLight (Oct 8, 2015)

I just saw this article. As someone who did not go for the CC option and purchased Lightroom 6 outright. I was very excited to see Lightroom for iOS is now available to all users, and no longer requires Creative Cloud. I am looking forward to trying this out.

http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/08/lightroom-for-ios-update-now-free/

http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/10/08/lightroom-mobile-app-for-ios-is-now-a-standalone-image-editor-free-for-everyone/9/


----------



## CapturingLight (Oct 8, 2015)

I should have read the article more closely the 1st time, looks like it is really only for photos taken with your phone.  
_"we're allowing people to use it locally on their local assets, their local photos and videos on their phone and tablet for as long as they like."_
The usefulness of this just dropped exponentially. 

Still somewhat interesting from a corporate strategy point of view but not really useful for me or many here I suspect.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 9, 2015)

CapturingLight said:


> I should have read the article more closely the 1st time, looks like it is really only for photos taken with your phone.
> _"we're allowing people to use it locally on their local assets, their local photos and videos on their phone and tablet for as long as they like."_
> The usefulness of this just dropped exponentially.
> 
> Still somewhat interesting from a corporate strategy point of view but not really useful for me or many here I suspect.



Perhaps that's the biggest difference between it and the CC version. I just tried the CC version, and was able to move a collection from LR on the PC to the iPad. It's nice in that it has similar feel to LR.


----------



## martti (Nov 11, 2015)

No. I got the LR6 one shot version so my test version of LR mobile shut off after one month.
Adobe is going to learn some things sooner or later in a very very hard and painful way.
For my iPhone there is (from the team of Perfectly Clear) an app called Lucid which does in two seconds all the tweaking you are willing to do on your smart phone.
Are you actually going to tweak your pictures on your iPhone screen for something else than Insta or Tumbler or Facebook?

If so, you are lucky to have the LR mobile.
the rest of us, we pass


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 13, 2015)

Does it support camera -> iPad -> PC/Mac path for RAW images? Last time I tried it, it supported only camera -> PC/Mac -> iPad sync path. That makes it in my opinion pretty much useless because I cannot travel just with a camera an iPad and do preliminary processing on tablet. I still need PC/Mac to get images from camera to iPad.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 13, 2015)

Ladislav said:


> Does it support camera -> iPad -> PC/Mac path for RAW images? Last time I tried it, it supported only camera -> PC/Mac -> iPad sync path. That makes it in my opinion pretty much useless because I cannot travel just with a camera an iPad and do preliminary processing on tablet. I still need PC/Mac to get images from camera to iPad.



Lightroom refuses to read RAW pictures stored on the ipad. I imported a photo straight from the camera using the lighning->usb female adapter using the built-in 'Photos' app. LR then said "you have 37 pictures" while showing only 36.

That combined with not being able to sync smart collections makes LR mobile useless for me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2015)

For people that want LR on their iPad that actually reads RAW files ad syncs locally with their main computer, that does sorting, deleting (sort of) ratings etc, all the stuff that you assume any mobile LR would do, look no further than the awesome app Photosmith, http://www.photosmithapp.com/

Excellent app that makes traveling with an iPad and using it as storage and initial 'LR' work very practical. Highly recommended and for perpetual license one time $9.99 a real bargain, no monthly fees, no cloud crap, it just does what you want it to.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 13, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> For people that want LR on their iPad that actually reads RAW files ad syncs locally with their main computer, that does sorting, deleting (sort of) ratings etc, all the stuff that you assume any mobile LR would do, look no further than the awesome app Photosmith, http://www.photosmithapp.com/
> 
> Excellent app that makes traveling with an iPad and using it as storage and initial 'LR' work very practical. Highly recommended and for perpetual license one time $9.99 a real bargain, no monthly fees, no cloud crap, it just does what you want it to.



Thanks for that bit of info Private; looks useful.


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 13, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> For people that want LR on their iPad that actually reads RAW files ad syncs locally with their main computer, that does sorting, deleting (sort of) ratings etc, all the stuff that you assume any mobile LR would do, look no further than the awesome app Photosmith, http://www.photosmithapp.com/
> 
> Excellent app that makes traveling with an iPad and using it as storage and initial 'LR' work very practical. Highly recommended and for perpetual license one time $9.99 a real bargain, no monthly fees, no cloud crap, it just does what you want it to.



Looks great but according to their blog, the development has ended so there will be no further updates for newer iOS and Lightroom versions: http://www.photosmithapp.com/index.php/blog/


----------



## JoeKerslake (Nov 13, 2015)

Was weighing up the iPad Pro until I saw that lightroom mobile doesn't have the adjustment brush feature. Hopefully that will be added otherwise the stylus makes no point.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2015)

Ladislav said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > For people that want LR on their iPad that actually reads RAW files ad syncs locally with their main computer, that does sorting, deleting (sort of) ratings etc, all the stuff that you assume any mobile LR would do, look no further than the awesome app Photosmith, http://www.photosmithapp.com/
> ...



True, but depending on what hardware and software you are currently running it is the answer many traveling photographers have been looking for. I can't believe it has never caught on, I was a beta tester early on and have had a great time with it.


----------

